# Pasta Brand Differences



## Janet H (Jun 7, 2019)

Does it really matter?

What kind of dried pasta do you prefer? I my area we have several brands commonly available as well as offering from Costco and house brands at various stores.  I usually buy Barilla (for no particular reason) but have been wondering if it might be worth doing a taste test or switching up brands.  They all seem to have about the same ingredients but there is a wide price difference.

I'm especially partial to Pappardelle but haven't found any dried variety that's worth the calorie hit. 

What do you purchase or prefer?

Do you shop by price, pretty package or flavor?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2019)

We buy Prince. It's made by the same company that makes Ronzoni. I've tried our store brand pasta but find it unacceptable. 

I try to stay away from Barilla for non-food reasons.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 7, 2019)

We usually buy the Kroger house brand because of the price. I sometimes get the premium house brand Private Selection for unusual shapes like cavatappi; they're bronze-cut and made in Italy. I haven't noticed a difference in flavor, except that the different shapes contribute to mouth feel. I don't think the brand matters.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 7, 2019)

I used to just buy whatever was on sale until my friend suggested Barilla ( about 25 years ago).   He told me that it always cooks al dente, ( has a large margin of error).

Im not sure if coincidence, or if I just got better at cooking pasta over the years or plain old luck, but I have noticed a consistency over the years when cooking.   

Taste-wise, I don't notice much or any difference.

And although barilla is my go to, I will go with what's on sale if the sale is significant ( Ronzoni being my second choice, and the brand most likely to be on sale).  

I do stay away from no name brands, as Ive found several to kinda fall apart later on in the cooking process.

All above from my experience over the years.  Ive since cut back significantly on pasta/ carbs for health reasons.  I went from 3 times a week to maybe 1 or 2 times a month.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 7, 2019)

I try to stick to whole grain pasta.

I had a case of Ronzoni Whole Grain Penne Rigate and liked it a lot. I think Kroger brand 100% Whole Grain Penne Rigate is just as good. I'm looking at a box of it as I write this and the only listed ingredient is whole durum wheat flour. Same goes for a box of Kroger Whole Grain Spaghetti and Lasagna. Semolina is more coarsely milled durum wheat and if I could get pasta made from it at a competitive price I would. But for now, I'm pretty happy with what I'm using.

In my experience, the worst tasting is Hodgson Mill. When I last checked they were using Graham flour.


----------



## tenspeed (Jun 7, 2019)

Here's ATK's opinion on dried pasta....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD1fqnXk1bE

  Andy - I think you would find this article interesting.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...-turnaround-from-homophobia-to-national-pride

  We don't eat much dried pasta.  I have a Philips pasta machine, and recently picked up a pasta roller for my KA stand mixer for ravioli and lasagna.  There is quite a difference between fresh and dried pasta.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 7, 2019)

First off, I always get whole grain wheat pasta. My favourite is pasta from Bionaturae. It's so good that I have to stop myself from nibbling too much of it before there is even any sauce on it. But, I usually buy pasta from Fellicetti, which is cheaper, but still really good. They are both imported from Italy.

I haven't tried any North American made pasta in many years, with the exception of Catelli wholewheat lasagna noodles and they are fine (Catelli is a Canadian brand). Decades ago I discovered that most wholewheat pasta didn't taste very good. I also discovered that any imported wholegrain pasta from Italy was good. I have no idea if local wholewheat pasta has improved since the 1980s.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> Here's ATK's opinion on dried pasta....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD1fqnXk1bE
> 
> ...



Thanks, tenspeed. I had seen it on TV. I have a manual pasta machine too and I can make pasta that's much better than store-bought but don't always want to take the time to make the dough, set up the machine and crank out pasta for a quick dinner. I do have some fresh pasta dough frozen.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 7, 2019)

Janet H said:


> Does it really matter?
> 
> What kind of dried pasta do you prefer? I my area we have several brands commonly available as well as offering from Costco and house brands at various stores.  I usually buy Barilla (for no particular reason) but have been wondering if it might be worth doing a taste test or switching up brands.  They all seem to have about the same ingredients but there is a wide price difference.
> 
> ...



Trader Joe's Pappardelle is wonderful. I use Barilla, Ronzoni and the bagged Colavita pastas.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm not loyal to any particular brand of pasta.

In my area, Colavita and DaVinci are usually available at bargain prices.

I use Dreamfields for some things because it is supposed to be slow carb. 

I've used Barilla with good results in soups and it stands up to reheating in a dish like lasagna.

I'm more concerned with the shape of the pasta that I use in various dishes than I am with the brand of pasta.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 7, 2019)

I think there is a difference in dried pasta brands. I notice it more in mouth feel than flavor. 

I generally go with _Barilla_. It is consistently good. I've gotten some good pasta at COSTCO under the _Garofalo_ brand name. It is organic, and made in Italy, but there are very limited "shapes." 

As for "non-food" reasons, _Barilla_ has made huge changes in certain controversial policies. They now have a perfect score on the _Human Rights Campaign_ annual Corporate Equality Index. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2019)

caseydog said:


> ...As for "non-food" reasons, _Barilla_ has made huge changes in certain controversial policies. They now have a perfect score on the _Human Rights Campaign_ annual Corporate Equality Index.
> 
> CD




Do you believe the owner, who is still deeply involved in the company financially, has changed his views?


----------



## caseydog (Jun 7, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Do you believe the owner, who is still deeply involved in the company financially, has changed his views?



I can't read minds. I can only see actions. Company policies have changed radically -- in a good way. 

CD


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 7, 2019)

I have one that I won't buy - _San Giorgio_ - as it seems to cook up soft in 5 minutes.  Barilla and Ronzoni cook up best for me, and are often on sale for 69¢ or 79¢.   One of the local store brands here must be made by one of them,  as it cooks up the same (I stocked up on a bunch of those for 49¢/lb), while the other one is made by SG (or it's simply made with similar flour), as it also quickly comes out soft.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 7, 2019)

I usually get Barilla.  Not sure it's for any particular reason, I'm just used to going for the blue box.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I can't read minds. I can only see actions. Company policies have changed radically -- in a good way.
> 
> CD



Exactly. As the article stated, these are efforts to scrub the company's image. It doesn't mean attitudes have changed. They told the principal owner to keep his opinions to himself and let others clean up his mess.


----------



## tenspeed (Jun 8, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Exactly. As the article stated, these are efforts to scrub the company's image. *It doesn't mean attitudes have changed.* They told the principal owner to keep his opinions to himself and let others clean up his mess.


  Quite possibly not, but the policies put in place have made it clear that his views are not acceptable in the operations of the company, so that's a positive.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 8, 2019)

I grew up on Creamettes  rand pasta and it was just fine for a durahm wheat pasta.  When I began trying whole grain pastas, as an adult, I found that different brands had significantly different textures and flavors.  Hodgeson Mill was listed as a pasta that one of our posters didn't like.  I found its texture to be more like white pasta, and therefor more pleasing to me.  Then, I found better pastas like Barilla.  Sadly, I can't eat whole grain foods anymore, and not much tomato.  Thankfully, there are many pasta dishes that don't have tomato in them.  It's just that I've always been a tomato based sauce lover.  

With semolina pastas, there is little difference in flavor, if any, between brands.  Texture will depend on how well you cook it, and flavor will depend on the seasonings added to the water.  Alsom the type of pasta will affect the flavor of the finished recipe.  Heavier, or thicker pasta will have a sweeter flavor as like all wheat products, pasta is slightly sweet.  Also, certain pasta shapes hold onto sauces better, which is why I like cavatappi, rottini, rigatoni, and penne pastas, but am not as fond of angel hair pasta.  DW likes bow-tie, or Farfalle, and shells.  She doesn't carefor elbow macaroni, except for Kraft mac & cheese.  

Try different shapes and observe the flavor and textural differences then make in your recipes.  Just don't buy pasta in a can.

Seeeeeya; Chief Lonwind of the North


----------



## caseydog (Jun 9, 2019)

I have tried whole wheat pastas, and once again, it was a texture issue that turned me off. For lack of a better description, whole wheat pastas feel "gritty" to me. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Jun 9, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I grew up on Creamettes  rand pasta and it was just fine for a durahm wheat pasta.  When I began trying whole grain pastas, as an adult, I found that different brands had significantly different textures and flavors.  Hodgeson Mill was listed as a pasta that one of our posters didn't like.  I found its texture to be more like white pasta, and therefor more pleasing to me.  Then, I found better pastas like Barilla.  Sadly, I can't eat whole grain foods anymore, *and not much tomato.*  Thankfully, there are many pasta dishes that don't have tomato in them.  It's just that I've always been a tomato based sauce lover.
> ...



I'm not eating tomato sauces anymore either. There's a whole thread about that. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/pasta-sauce-with-no-tomatoes-101369.html#post1578535


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 9, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I have tried whole wheat pastas, and once again, it was a texture issue that turned me off. For lack of a better description, whole wheat pastas feel "gritty" to me.
> 
> CD



I couldn't agree more.

The texture thing throws me off completely.

In addition, when I was on my " no/ low carbs diet" for a 3 month period, I tried every kinda of pasta made from every grain out there, and although some better than others, they were in no comparison to the pasta I was used to eating.  I just couldn't enjoy the different consistencies ( and in some instances, the taste too ).  I guess for some with certain health issues, its better than no pasta at all.  But for pure enjoyment, the consistency just doesn't do it for me,


----------



## msmofet (Jun 9, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> The texture thing throws me off completely.
> 
> In addition, when I was on my " no/ low carbs diet" for a 3 month period, I tried every kinda of pasta made from every grain out there, and although some better than others, they were in no comparison to the pasta I was used to eating. I just couldn't enjoy the different consistencies ( and in some instances, the taste too ). I guess for some with certain health issues, its better than no pasta at all. But for pure enjoyment, the consistency just doesn't do it for me,


 I also agree. I don't care for the texture or flavor of the "grain" pastas including wheat and rice etc. 
I do however enjoy the flavor and texture of the Barilla veggie pasta.


----------



## Markf (Jun 9, 2019)

For the past several years, I have been making homemade pasta. I get to put what I want in it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 9, 2019)

My usual favorite brand of pasta is "On Sale". 

As far as white vs whole wheat, we've noticed a big improvement over the years. When we moved to MA in 2000, it was our first encounter with a Trader Joe's store. When I spied their whole wheat pasta, I figured it would be better for us so I bought a package. Blech! Grainy, flavored like cardboard, terrible. While I fixed regular pasta for Himself, I tried to finish the rest of the package. Just. Couldn't. Do. It.

Fast-forward to more current times. Now that whole wheat pasta has gone mainstream, it seems like what is on the market has a more appealing texture and flavor. Either that, or our taste buds just don't care anymore.  But as of right now I usually buy the whole wheat version when that particular shape offers it.


----------



## blissful (Jun 9, 2019)

We switched over to whole grain pasta, mostly wheat. Some cooks up slower than white pasta and some cooks up a lot slower than white pasta. We've been enjoying the texture and it's twice the fiber. DH and I have both lost weight with whole grain products (today 41 lbs combined).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 9, 2019)

when I first tried whole wheat pasta, just like when I first tried whole wheat bread, I didnt carre for it.  But as I continued to eat it, as whith whole wheat bread, the richer flavor and textures made it preferable to me.  Semolina pasta became boring.  You get used to it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> when I first tried whole wheat pasta, just like when I first tried whole wheat bread, I didnt carre for it.  But as I continued to eat it, as whith whole wheat bread, the richer flavor and textures made it preferable to me.  Semolina pasta became boring.  You get used to it.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief when I used to make my own pasta, I used two parts bread flour to one part semolina. It gave it strength as well as taste to the pasta. 

I know, most recipes call for AP for home made pasta. But I always found the dough difficult to work with. It would fall apart on me. The bread flour made the difference. Definitely semolina flour no matter what type on flour you use. I found that it creates the authentic taste. One time I had run out of the semolina, and the kids noticed the difference and didn't want to eat it. 

My daughter now cooks for just herself and her husband. When she got married, she asked for my recipe as soon as she returned from her honeymoon. I must have done something right. She married a native Italian. Fussy critter he is. But he told his bride the pasta was better than his mother's.


----------

